# Running living room cabling, what type of wiring and how many to prepare for future



## sosnpk (Feb 20, 2006)

I opened up an finished channel of my new to me house this weekend to run my satellite rg6 connection, while I have it open I wanted to run all the wiring that I would need for the future. I am going to put a new box in the location to give it a clean place to tie in the new connections. Right now at a minimum I am going to run:

1 length of Romex for a new outlet
2 cat5e cables for ethernet
Speaker wire (what kind and how many wires?)

If you were me what else would you run and what subsitutions would you make for the above. 

Are the surge suppression receptacles any good and should I look into using these for the power?

Right now I have a 32 inch wega with Replaytv channel skipping DVR, DVD, and Satellite. Looking to upgrade to hd plasma soon.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 20, 2006)

You could just run some 2 inch or larger piping like conduit or PVC to allow future upgrades to your systems.


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm with inspectorD. Run more than 1 conduit though. Keep your 120volt circuits separated from your low voltage signal wiring. Also, don't run any more than 5 120volt circuits in 1 conduit. That will keep you from having any inductive current problems like heat and  electronic noise. Surge protection is better handled by products from APC and others. The surge protection receptacles are usually bare minimum protection. I'd protect a Wega with something better.

Tom in KY


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey thanks Tom in KY,

I totally spaced out on the electrical interferece stuff!!
By all mean's the more conduit the better!
Dont forget to seal one end with fire caulk for fire codes. 

Always learning, sometimes forgeting!!
Brian


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 24, 2006)

cat7 or whatever is top of the line now would be best.  cat5e is already outdated.


----------



## HiFiGuy (Feb 27, 2006)

What are the diamensions of the room?


you wrote about a plasma.......where in the room will you mount it and where in the room will you locate your electronics? Give me some more detail on the room and I'll be happy to help.

Are you planning on speakers outdoors or any other rooms?

Let me know.
Ed

Speaker wire = 14 gauge multi-strand, dont forget subwoofer cable ( Rca type for amplified sub) 5 to seven locations on the speaker wire.


----------

